# Thoughts on Peachtree nova



## hifitim (Jun 20, 2013)

I am wanting peoples thoughts on using a peachtree nova 80wpc intergrated amplifier as a pre amp for my emotiva xpa 2 power amp. Or any other suggestions.
Appreciate it


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know why, the Peachtree is touted as a very nice DAC. That being said, you can use it for a varitey of sources that would bedifit from a high end DAC (like an I-Pod/Phone, computer, etc). I don't remember it having ourputs for an external amp...I'll have to look. For the money, there are much nicer pre-amps (with room correction software).

OK, a little research & is does have a stereo pre-out. So yes, you can use it with your Emotiva. What sources are you planning of feeding it with?


----------



## hifitim (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi cheers for the reply, I will be using my cambridge audio 540 cd player as a source and also my computer.
The peachtree im looking at is the older model and has a dac that can only cope with 96/24 as opposed to the new model which can do 192/24..I can get it for about 700 us dollars.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You might be paying for amps you don't really need. 

Why not the XDA-2 at only $269?


----------



## famoej (Jan 27, 2014)

hifitim said:


> I am wanting peoples thoughts on using a peachtree nova 80wpc intergrated amplifier as a pre amp for my emotiva xpa 2 power amp. Or any other suggestions. Appreciate it


I set my buddy up with the nova running sf toys in a big room and it sounds great- don't spent for the sake of spending- not sure if your version has the saber dacs- I think they are a little bright but again, my opinion does not matter, your ears do.


----------

